# what would you do if you were gone during the nectar flow



## tuzserhu (Dec 8, 2013)

I have one year under my belt and have 12 colonies. They are in a citrus orchard. All foundation less frames, 1 deep box on each of them. Some of them were structural removals some of them were swarms. 
So far they seem to be doing well, they weathered here in S. Ca, we had several days of 30F in December and eucalyptus and pepper trees are keeping them on their toes. 
There is a good amount of nectar coming in with pollen. 
We might have an early nectar flow from citrus, last year it started around 03/15.
I need to go out of state for work in the middle of or at the end of March for 4-5 weeks.
I am looking for solutions on what to do prior to my departure since I will be gone most of the time the great nectar flow is on. I would like to use another deep and than only supers without a queen excluder.
thank you for your time, 
Dávid
Ojai, Ca


----------



## Tenbears (May 15, 2012)

all you can do is make sure they have storage space and go with it.


----------



## Adrian Quiney WI (Sep 14, 2007)

David, do you have any friends who might help. Someone who you could return the favor to?


----------



## cg3 (Jan 16, 2011)

When is your swarm season?


----------



## JWChesnut (Jul 31, 2013)

4 weeks from Mon, March 16 is the week ending April 12 -- you are in good shape for the swarm.

In SLO County, the main swarm is about May 1st. Ventura County might be a bit earlier.

In the 4 week starting 3/15 scenario, reverse the deep (cluster on bottom) and checkerboard a honey super. But prepare nucs for breakdown boxes and have them ready for May 1st. 

Starting the end of March, or in your five-week calendar -- things are much stickier.

You could scatter swarm traps everywhere, you are likely to get much recapture. Wine case cardboard boxes can make excellent swarm traps.

You can schedule a mid-gig return trip for the last week of April and breakdown the hives into splits. Ca Queens will be available then if you want to requeen instead of chancing the walk-away split maturing a swarm cell.

Sounds like your ultimate return date is 2nd week of May. Perfect time to do requeening splits, hass avocado will be starting up -- no one wants to harvest that honey, so feeding it to ravenous requeened splits uses the dark avocado honey up making brood. You might lose a few primary swarms, but in general you are hitting the splitting sweet spot.


----------



## tuzserhu (Dec 8, 2013)

runs from march until the end of june


----------



## tuzserhu (Dec 8, 2013)

I thought about this and will check with others at the bee club


----------

